# DeVry Open 2010



## ShadenSmith (Aug 15, 2010)

Website Here.


October 2nd, 2010. Columbus, OH. Be there.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 15, 2010)

Oyay


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 15, 2010)

so it costs nothing for me : O
(does it cost for devry kids from out of state?)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Oyay



If i cant get a ride from Mike, would me and zinc252 be able to carpool with you?


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 16, 2010)

Too far, busy that day. No.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 16, 2010)

Plane ticket= 150. If I have the money and a place to stay, I'll for sure try to go.


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2010)

FREE FISHSTICKS


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > Oyay
> ...



I would say probably not, because i don't know for sure which of my friends is driving and my mom probably wouldn't be enthusiastic about the idea.
Also, shaden, 1 round of 2x2?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



FFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

MUST....GET....AHOLD....OF...MIKE.

i think i PMd him tho... hmm

If anyone else is in/driving thru indy and wouldnt mind letting us carpool that would, that would be cool.


----------



## radmin (Aug 16, 2010)

DeVry is giving each compeditor a cube bag. Like ghost hand. Probably a fee shirt too.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 16, 2010)

Plus I'll be there. So come.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 16, 2010)

so is this the longest competition in history?

*Date	Oct 2-25, 2010*
City	Columbus, Ohio, USA
Venue	DeVry University
Address	1350 Alum Creek Drive
Details	Spectators may attend for free.
Website	http://koii.cubingusa.com/devry2010/
Organiser	Jim Mertens
WCA Delegate	Jim Mertens


----------



## Dave Campbell (Aug 16, 2010)

No way!! I am actually a DeVry Alumni! I could have even gone to Columbus to finish my degree, but i chose Calgary instead. I wish i could go, it would be fun just to see it. But i will be in Europe at that time. I almost wrote "sadly", but, let's be realistic. Euro 2010 > DeVry.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 16, 2010)

No Mike makes me . No Dave also makes me .

I am .


----------



## blah (Aug 16, 2010)

How about let's move the competition to Fishers, Europe?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 17, 2010)

blah said:


> How about let's move the competition to Fishers, Europe?


Best of both continents.



ShadenSmith said:


> No Mike makes me . No Dave also makes me .
> 
> I am .



Do you know why mike isn't coming?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > No Mike makes me . No Dave also makes me .
> ...



His family is just too royal to be in our company.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...


Does this mean i have to bow next time i see them?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2010)

You should have been doing that all along.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 17, 2010)

Shaden, can you spot me 150 so I can fly up there? Kthxbye.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> You should have been doing that all along.



D: am sad.
No mike = no ride.
Am need ride to DeVry Comp D:


----------



## blah (Aug 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Shaden, can you spot me 150 so I can fly up there? Kthxbye.


ur doin it wrong kthx*bai*


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 17, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Shaden, can you spot me 150 so I can fly up there? Kthxbye.



Pff, no problem.


----------



## Blake4512 (Aug 17, 2010)

I might go


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2010)

We're still thinking about it - there's a chance we might make it. If so, it will probably just be me and Rebecca - she wants more chances at 3x3x3 BLD (and I want them for her). We have to find a standin for her if we're going to come.

My wife Gloria is royalty from Spain - it's her that you need to bow for. I'm just a lowly juggler.

http://www.fishersrenfaire.com/Fishers_RenFaire/Welcome.html


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 17, 2010)

Just got the E-Mail on this. I'm asking my dad if I can go. I'll check back here with the answer.

EDIT: I can't go. I will probably go to a KOII comp in February.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

jms_gears: I live in Shelbyville but chances are I'd be in Indy Friday night, but I'll probably leave for that Friday night (if I go). It's my birthday that weekend and my girlfriend (I just told her about this) said "Well I was going to tell you not to schedule anything for that weekend but since it's a cube competition we can go." So let me figure it out with her (you know how women are), and if you still need a ride I'll gladly get you a ride up there.

How old are you / will there have to be a meeting with the parents / all that sort of stuff?

Mike: Get another comp in fishers or local to us Hoosiers! More specifically close to Indy


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> jms_gears: I live in Shelbyville but chances are I'd be in Indy Friday night, but I'll probably leave for this Friday night (if I go). It's my birthday that weekend and my girlfriend (I just told her about this) said "Well I was going to tell you not to schedule anything for that weekend but since it's a cube competition we can go." So let me figure it out with her (you know how women are), and if you still need a ride I'll gladly get you a ride up there.
> 
> How old are you / will there have to be a meeting with the parents / all that sort of stuff?
> 
> Mike: Get another comp in fishers or local do us Hoosiers! More specifically close to Indy


Not making any promises, but my high school cube club is interested in hosting a comp. But that all depends on stuff, so we'll see.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

What school do you go to?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> What school do you go to?


East central high school, you might have heard of it


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> jms_gears: I live in Shelbyville but chances are I'd be in Indy Friday night, but I'll probably leave for that Friday night (if I go). It's my birthday that weekend and my girlfriend (I just told her about this) said "Well I was going to tell you not to schedule anything for that weekend but since it's a cube competition we can go." So let me figure it out with her (you know how women are), and if you still need a ride I'll gladly get you a ride up there.
> 
> How old are you / will there have to be a meeting with the parents / all that sort of stuff?
> 
> Mike: Get another comp in fishers or local to us Hoosiers! More specifically close to Indy



AWESOMESAUCE.
By the time the comp comes around ill be 19 (inb4 you cant drive??!?!?!?!). Zinc252 is 18(if you dont mind giving her a ride either(tho her rents might not let her come idk yet D).
Would you be staying over night? Or coming back same night.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

Seth: Yeah I know the school. Rather large one at that 

Gears: I have no problem taking her as well (guessing that's your girlfriend?). My girlfriend's car (toyota camry) is pretty roomy in the back, so that shouldn't be an issue either. I plan on staying the night because I don't want to make the drive both saturday morning and saturday evening. Right now the plan is go there friday, stay the night, compete, come back after we all go to applebee's/wherever the "after party" type dinner is. I'll probably need my own hotel room though, since it's my birthday weekend, if you get my drift haha.


----------



## radmin (Aug 17, 2010)

DeVry mentioned discounted tickets to the Zoo for Sunday but nothing is solid yet.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 17, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth: Yeah I know the school. Rather large one at that
> 
> Gears: I have no problem taking her as well (guessing that's your girlfriend?). My girlfriend's car (toyota camry) is pretty roomy in the back, so that shouldn't be an issue either. I plan on staying the night because I don't want to make the drive both saturday morning and saturday evening. Right now the plan is go there friday, stay the night, compete, come back after we all go to applebee's/wherever the "after party" type dinner is. I'll probably need my own hotel room though, since it's my birthday weekend, if you get my drift haha.



Ha ha awesome, And i get your drift 
Where are you staying, and how much are rooms (need to know so can budget lol.)
Also whats your girlfriends name?
(so i can tell my girlfriends parents shes staying with the girls that go to the comp, act like they know each other. Her parents are a bit.... psycho)


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 17, 2010)

After passing on the Ohio Open earlier this year I told myself I'd catch the next one that was nearby. I won't be shaking things up with my times or anything, but I would like to check out a competition.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

Gears: Her name is Ashley, she just turned 21, I'm 23. Not sure where I'm staying, or how much they are, I'll be doing that research when she gets home (she's in Arizona until Thursday night visiting her Dad). If their parents are afraid that you two will do anything unacceptable by their terms I can let them know you and I are splitting a room and the girls are, I don't really care lol. She'll be competing in magic, and maybe even 3x3. Does your girl compete?


----------



## hiphopopottumus (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm there lol  Fun Times


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 18, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> Shaden, can you spot me 150 so I can fly up there? Kthxbye.



I'll donate $1 to the "Bring Andrew to Ohio fund"


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> krnballerzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Shaden, can you spot me 150 so I can fly up there? Kthxbye.
> ...



YA me too
kthxbai


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

I just realized, gears, why weren't you at BOL2010?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Gears: Her name is Ashley, she just turned 21, I'm 23. Not sure where I'm staying, or how much they are, I'll be doing that research when she gets home (she's in Arizona until Thursday night visiting her Dad). If their parents are afraid that you two will do anything unacceptable by their terms I can let them know you and I are splitting a room and the girls are, I don't really care lol. She'll be competing in magic, and maybe even 3x3. Does your girl compete?


Ahh mk. 
It might help, but that would mean youd have to pick her up so that you could tell her parents >.>. (its not that far away from where i live, like 5-10 mins, depending on traffic.)Well see what her parents say first, then if an 'adult' is needed....

And no she doesn't compete. She can solve a cube but chooses not to do so competitively.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Ashley's the same way, she can solve but won't compete in it (but competes in magic just to say she competed in something lol). Where does she live (general area wise, plainfield, carmel, etc)? And why weren't you at battle of lexington?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ashley's the same way, she can solve but won't compete in it (but competes in magic just to say she competed in something lol). Where does she live (general area wise, plainfield, carmel, etc)? And why weren't you at battle of lexington?



lol.
umm we live in indianapolis, South East side. She lives off of a street connecting Emerson and Arlington.

I dont remember why i wasnt at lex. I think i had planned to go and ended up having work.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

That's not far at all man. Where are you at up in Indy? I drive to Indy from Shelbyville, so that's actually really close to my side of 465 before I'm off to my girlfriend's house over by Decatur Central. I'll talk to my girlfriend about it and make sure we're going to this competition and I'll hit you up for more details later.

Anybody else going and staying the night maybe we could all meet up?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I live off of Post and Washington.
What do you average?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Hah, I average slower than you  I'm in the low 20's right now, I get several sub20 solves, but not enough to make an ao12 sub20, not even an ao5, but I I did get one ao5 19.91 back in June. I just learned all my OLLs a few weeks ago (about a month ago actually), and I'm still having troubles with recognition. I think I just need to dedicate more time to cubing. My PB single is 13.56.

Posting and washington isn't bad, that's right by olive garden! Kinda haha.

I just did an avg12: 23.65 if you count all 12 solves, but 23.56 if you count it as RA12. Std deviation was 2.95 :/ Best was 19.24 and worst was 27.48 (bad F2L).


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there any way that I can stay at someones place that lives near the competition? I might be able to fly there but I wont have money for a hotel.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

When gears and I get more information, Andrew, we might be able to let you stay in one of our rooms


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> When gears and I get more information, Andrew, we might be able to let you stay in one of our rooms


Or if neither of us wants to share our room (due to birfday presents and what not ;P) We could def chip in to get mr. Andrew a hotel room.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

hahaha that is certainly true. But depending on how late you stay up, I could just get my present then let him come over to my room  And probably give him the one that has the birthday icing on it!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> hahaha that is certainly true. But depending on how late you stay up, I could just get my present then let him come over to my room  And probably give him the one that has the birthday icing on it!



lmao, k maybeee we should stop, Just sayin' xD


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol yeah, we might need to stop  But in all seriousness, I wouldn't mind if I shared a room with him (but still after I get all my birthday presents ), and heck, we might even be able to pick him up from the airport! Although that would certainly be a full car


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol yeah, we might need to stop  But in all seriousness, I wouldn't mind if I shared a room with him (but still after I get all my birthday presents ), and heck, we might even be able to pick him up from the airport! Although that would certainly be a full car


Haha, if need he could stay in our room. Basically what we are saying Andrew is
"WEVE GOT YO BACK"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

Now Andrew just needs to see this


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

lol except for maybe the birthday icing post, because thats just a bit.. >.>

Oh have you found out info about hotel stuff?
And do you know for sure your going?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 18, 2010)

LOL Birthday icing! And I have not, my girlfriend gets back home tomorrow night, but she's set on letting me go there for my birthday  And we'll be calling the local hotels around there probably next week.

We should have a meet up sometime in Indy, at least me, you, Shane Rowland (if he still lives in the area), and the Hug Hey family!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 18, 2010)

We should have a meet up.
me, you, shane, hughey's, spencer, sam, ben, and cincy.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so down for that. Cincy is a little far though, he lives down in Lawrenceburg, and I'm not sure if he can drive yet. But we should def meet up sometime before DeVry open


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> We should have a meet up.
> me, you, shane, hughey's, spencer, sam, ben, and cincy.


I'm not that close to indy 
i just realized we got a thumbs up emoticon. :tu:tu


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm so down for that. Cincy is a little far though, he lives down in Lawrenceburg, and I'm not sure if he can drive yet. But we should def meet up sometime before DeVry open



It might help if her parents know you too.
are we driving up the night before?

How about..... TOmorrow xD
Idk when i have free time after tomorrow because work and school.
But ill likely be free sometime next week. 

When would work best for you?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 19, 2010)

Ugh, i have to wait until around this time next year to get my license, dumb indiana laws, making me be 16 and a half


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 19, 2010)

You guys have been busy the past couple hours talking about hookers lol. I'm still not sure if I'll be able to go, so I will update you guys as the date gets closer. Thanks so much for the offer, I hope I will able to use it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey hey Andrew, my girlfriend of 2 years is not a hooker!

Gears: I'm good anytime except Friday and Saturday, and Monday (since she's been gone 2 weeks in Arizona it's one of those only spend the day with me kind of days, probably some date or some sort etc lol). I'm currently job hunting so I've got loads of free time  If you want me (and/or the girlfriend) to meet your girl's parents let me know, we can arrange that. Yes, I plan to drive up there Friday night, Oct 1st. 

Seth: I hate Indiana's laws too!

Andrew: Maybe you an Hadley can drive up again? That way the $150 will cover gas for TWO participants! If you don't want to drive up that's cool, just let me know and we'll let you know about the hotel sometime within the next couple weeks.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hey hey Andrew, my girlfriend of 2 years is not a hooker!
> 
> Gears: I'm good anytime except Friday and Saturday, and Monday (since she's been gone 2 weeks in Arizona it's one of those only spend the day with me kind of days, probably some date or some sort etc lol). I'm currently job hunting so I've got loads of free time  If you want me (and/or the girlfriend) to meet your girl's parents let me know, we can arrange that. Yes, I plan to drive up there Friday night, Oct 1st.
> 
> ...


MY GIRLFRIEND OF 2 YEARS IS NOT A HOOKER EITHER D:<

ahh i get it lol. Hmm well after school tomorrow (i get out at 11:30-12:30) if you want you could come down to my house and pick me up. And maybe pick her up. Her mom runs a daycare, and the kidsll be taking a nap, so it might work for the best if youd come down there and met them then (because shed have the most free time then) Ill ask her to ask her mom sometime later tonight.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

I could do that tomorrow. Not sure how big of a key element my girlfriend meeting them is, but if it's a big deal, she wont' be back tomorrow. I can still go get you and meet her parents though. Just keep me posted on what's best.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could do that tomorrow. Not sure how big of a key element my girlfriend meeting them is, but if it's a big deal, she wont' be back tomorrow. I can still go get you and meet her parents though. Just keep me posted on what's best.



well meeting you alone should be good. Prolly before the comp, shed like to meet your girlfriend, if they are going to be 'staying' together.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 19, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I could do that tomorrow. Not sure how big of a key element my girlfriend meeting them is, but if it's a big deal, she wont' be back tomorrow. I can still go get you and meet her parents though. Just keep me posted on what's best.
> ...


Yes, sheds are very temperamental.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol Seth. I can go tomorrow then we can find another time for Ashley to meet them then? Once college starts up for her she'll be incredibly busy, so it'll probably have to be a weekend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that it looks now like we won't be making it to this one. There's a slight outside chance I might come alone, but for sure the girls (even Rebecca) will not be coming, because they've decided they really need to be there for the play they're performing. We'll really miss everyone.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

NO MIKE! NOOOO! We'll kidnap you and drag you with us!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Lol Seth. I can go tomorrow then we can find another time for Ashley to meet them then? Once college starts up for her she'll be incredibly busy, so it'll probably have to be a weekend.


so her mom said that she didnt want people coming over until 5 PM would that work for you? She runs the daycare and an inspector is supposed to come at a random time.
And the kids are nuts.

Her moms ok with you picking her up tho.
When would you have to/want to drop us off by?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

We can do that tomorrow, sure. Do you mean when would I drop you guys off, like, after the competition? She's got some sort of plan for the hotel, not sure what it is, but since it's for my birthday she's leaving me out of the loop lol.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> We can do that tomorrow, sure. Do you mean when would I drop you guys off, like, after the competition? She's got some sort of plan for the hotel, not sure what it is, but since it's for my birthday she's leaving me out of the loop lol.



I meant tomorrow lol.
Also do you have a cellphone, and do you text?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, and yes. As long as I'm at the airport at 10:30 to pick up my girlfriend I'm golden, and then I'm goin' straight back home, haven't seen her in two weeks


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 19, 2010)

fyi, you two should have taken the conversation to a PM a long time ago.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 19, 2010)

That's the stage it is in now.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 21, 2010)

So I heard Spencer Thompson wants to go and might need a ride. I noticed Shane Rowland is on the registered competitors list. He is listed in Franklin, IN on the "Find Cubers" area in CubingUSA, and he's been all over the states for competitions.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 25, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> So I heard Spencer Thompson wants to go and might need a ride. I noticed Shane Rowland is on the registered competitors list. He is listed in *Franklin, IN* on the "Find Cubers" area in CubingUSA, and he's been all over the states for competitions.



I had no clue he lived in indiana.


----------



## radmin (Aug 27, 2010)

We officially change the title to DeVry University Open 2010. 
(At DeVry's request)

DeVry is donating a ton of stuff for this comp. Including special shirts for judges.

Be there!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 27, 2010)

radmin said:


> We officially change the title to DeVry University Open 2010.
> (At DeVry's request)
> 
> DeVry is donating a ton of stuff for this comp. Including special shirts for judges.
> ...


Ooh, this entices me to judge. What's the other stuff? Or is that a secret?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 27, 2010)

I just might have to be a judge too then  Although I don't want to be too tied up during the comp unless I meet my sub20 goal by then, I need all the luck/help I can get


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I just might have to be a judge too then  Although I don't want to be too tied up during the comp unless I meet my sub20 goal by then, I need all the luck/help I can get


What are you at now? Do you know OLL? I usually go to comps and then judge if they ask me, but i don't know if i want to make a commitment.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm on the verge of being sub20. I've had 2 or 3 ao5's today sub20. 40-60% of my daily solves are sub20. I know full OLL but unless my recog gets better by this comp I'm going to use 2look. My about to be sub20 has turned into 25 plenty of times due to horrible recog and recall.

I haven't judged yet and have been to two comps. I kind of feel like it's a responsibility to judge at least once


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm on the verge of being sub20. I've had 2 or 3 ao5's today sub20. 40-60% of my daily solves are sub20. I know full OLL but unless my recog gets better by this comp I'm going to use 2look. My about to be sub20 has turned into 25 plenty of times due to horrible recog and recall.
> 
> I haven't judged yet and have been to two comps. I kind of feel like it's a responsibility to judge at least once


I didn't judge at indiana winter (my first comp) but then they needed judges at ohio, so me and my friends decided to try it. It's actually pretty fun, and i wanted to judge at lexington, even though they didn't need any.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 28, 2010)

i might go... not sure yet... but this time i will win skewb!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> i might go... not sure yet... but this time i will win skewb!!!


Don't be so sure, i have one on the way from lightake.


----------



## radmin (Aug 28, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> i might go... not sure yet... but this time i will win skewb!!!



I'll have plenty of injectable silicone with me...
You know you ran out by now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

radmin said:


> cubemaster13 said:
> 
> 
> > i might go... not sure yet... but this time i will win skewb!!!
> ...


Lol. I might have to buy some of that this time. Can i try it out on my 2x2?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 28, 2010)

Seth I'm going to bring my Lubix and 30wt Shock Oil, if you want to try those out let me know.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 28, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth I'm going to bring my Lubix and 30wt Shock Oil, if you want to try those out let me know.


Ok, I'd probably like to try out the shock oil. I'm mainly trying to find lubing methods for my 2x2 right now.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

My shock oil worked decently in my ShengShou 2x2 (yes I got that after Lexington if you remember how I had to borrow one for that comp ). I also loosened it a bit though. You have a LL 2x2 right?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> My shock oil worked decently in my ShengShou 2x2 (yes I got that after Lexington if you remember how I had to borrow one for that comp ). I also loosened it a bit though. You have a LL 2x2 right?



Yeah, i have a lanlan, but it pops a ton and i just ordered a ghosthand from lightake, along with a skewb.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > My shock oil worked decently in my ShengShou 2x2 (yes I got that after Lexington if you remember how I had to borrow one for that comp ). I also loosened it a bit though. You have a LL 2x2 right?
> ...


inb4gearspopsalot


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 29, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > inb4gearspopsa*ton*
> ...



Actually fixed. And thank you for some backup on how much his cubes pop! He popped 4 times in 15 solves when we hung out the other day...a bit too much for me.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...


Reminds me of anythingtwisty's type C


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

I could put my thumb on the L face of FLU, my index on R face of RFU, put just enough pressure to hold onto them, pull with less than ten pounds of pressure, and pull out the whole FU row. This is to both his AV and FII. I tried solving his LL 2x2 and I inner popped while doing RUR'U'. Then we raced 2x2 the next week and he popped his 2x2 so much one time he had to completely take it apart to fix it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could put my thumb on the L face of FLU, my index on R face of RFU, put just enough pressure to hold onto them, pull with less than ten pounds of pressure, and pull out the whole FU row. This is to both his AV and FII. I tried solving his LL 2x2 and I inner popped while doing RUR'U'. Then we raced 2x2 the next week and he popped his 2x2 so much one time he had to completely take it apart to fix it.


My lanlan has popped 3 corners before, but my 3x3's are nowhere near that loose.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

Jesus that's crazy (3 corners). I recently loosened my ShengShou 2x2 and it has popped on me twice (out of ~50 solves) and I already don't like how much it's popped. A couple times I've saved a pop from happening (I could feel it so I backed off the pressure and aligned the layers then continued the solve). My 3x3's are tighter than most I imagine. My FII has original tension out of the box, my AV is kind of loose (can pop somewhat easily if you are a sloppy cuber like me), and my GuHong I can never get it right. I just have to settle with the GuHong. Do I want great lockup prevention and corner cutting, or do I want to overshoot by a mile and end up messing up my algs? It's definitely not a win win for me, but I'm still using it over my FII hoping I can overcome it.

James if you read this: I loosened each face 1/2 a turn and it's a hair better than it was, probably nowhere near as good to your liking though.

Edit:

Seth: You asked where I was at now. I had a sub20 avg5 earlier today, and just got another one. About to lay down for a bit while my girlfriend sleeps, might cube after she passes out and I'm awake and bored. I'm getting closer to it, but I want to be confident enough that I'll get a sub20 at DeVry, so even if I reach 9/10 averages sub20 (even 9/10 avg12's sub20) I'm going to keep practicing just as hard, to ensure I get this!


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Jesus that's crazy (3 corners). I recently loosened my ShengShou 2x2 and it has popped on me twice (out of ~50 solves) and I already don't like how much it's popped. A couple times I've saved a pop from happening (I could feel it so I backed off the pressure and aligned the layers then continued the solve). My 3x3's are tighter than most I imagine. My FII has original tension out of the box, my AV is kind of loose (can pop somewhat easily if you are a sloppy cuber like me), and my GuHong I can never get it right. I just have to settle with the GuHong. Do I want great lockup prevention and corner cutting, or do I want to overshoot by a mile and end up messing up my algs? It's definitely not a win win for me, but I'm still using it over my FII hoping I can overcome it.
> 
> James if you read this: I loosened each face 1/2 a turn and it's a hair better than it was, probably nowhere near as good to your liking though.
> 
> ...


Maybe i need to get an F2, because my best cube right now is my AV and i have nothing else close to it. Anyway, i usually do better in comps than at home because they make me slow down and look ahead a bit more, and now that i know OLL, i could possibly get a sub 19 average.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

I've noticed a lot if I slow down I seem to hit sub20 more but I often feel like it won't help me so it's hard to break the habit of turning too fast. I guess I'm saying I know it does but since it feels slow it doesn't feel like it does.


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

Count on meh being there, IN SUB-20. o_o


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

Dude I love your avatar! What are you averaging now?


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

Very low 20s. I expect myself to be sub-20 by then.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you sub20 ao5'd recently?


----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 29, 2010)

Once or twice, yep.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 29, 2010)

I just did 6 or so ao5's and I didn't sub20 once  I'm determined though! I look forward to racing you at DeVry  Gears is near sub20 as well (he gets a lot of sub20 solves but not a lot in the same average).


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 31, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I just did 6 or so ao5's and I didn't sub20 once  I'm determined though! I look forward to racing you at DeVry  Gears is near sub20 as well (he gets a lot of sub20 solves but not a lot in the same average).


I want to race you too. I'm tired of getting pwned by Nlcuber when we race.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 31, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > I just did 6 or so ao5's and I didn't sub20 once  I'm determined though! I look forward to racing you at DeVry  Gears is near sub20 as well (he gets a lot of sub20 solves but not a lot in the same average).
> ...


Haha yep I'm down to about 12.5-13ish.
EDIT: Lol. 10.76, 12.13, 12.97, 19.93, 16.28 = 13.79
That happens ALL the time. The 19 was a pop.


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 31, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


Wtf, how do you do that so fast?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 31, 2010)

Ethan: Nice work man. I remember you breaking your official times at Lexington, I bet that felt great. I broke my official times too but if you check, my times at indiana winter weren't too hard to beat lol.

Seth: I'm so struggling to hit sub20. I really need to work on my last layer but it seems today that I keep getting too long for my F2L or a really bad LL. Hopefully I can get down to about 9-10 seconds consistently for my F2L by DeVry..


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 31, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ethan: Nice work man. I remember you breaking your official times at Lexington, I bet that felt great. I broke my official times too but if you check, my times at indiana winter weren't too hard to beat lol.
> 
> Seth: I'm so struggling to hit sub20. I really need to work on my last layer but it seems today that I keep getting too long for my F2L or a really bad LL. Hopefully I can get down to about 9-10 seconds consistently for my F2L by DeVry..



My official times are really bad.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 31, 2010)

Since you are so unhappy with him, you'll trade me then?  Finally got a sub20 ao5...10:17pm...took 15 times to finally get an ao5 that's sub20, so horrible.

You have an 11 second single, how can you be that unhappy with your times? Going to sub10 single at DeVry? How about Dayton?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 31, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Since you are so unhappy with him, you'll trade me then?  Finally got a sub20 ao5...10:17pm...took 15 times to finally get an ao5 that's sub20, so horrible.
> 
> You have an 11 second single, how can you be that unhappy with your times? Going to sub10 single at DeVry? How about Dayton?



My PB avg5 is better than my official single. Lol. 

A sub-10 would be cool but I still haven't had an official 3x3 skip in 2H.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 1, 2010)

I need sub 4 2x2 single. I'm gonna practice a bunch of 2x2 now.


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 1, 2010)

At the comp i'm going to try to get a sub-10 single on Pyraminx, sub-20 average on 3x3, sub-7 average on 2x2, sub-1:50 on 4x4, Sub-1:00 on OH, and sub-5:00 for 5x5.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 1, 2010)

My goals are similar to Blake's:

2x2: Single - sub4.97 (want to be in top 1000), Average - sub7
3x3: Single - sub18, Average - sub20
4x4: Single - sub2m, Average - sub3m (Haven't competed in this event yet)
5x5: Average - Sub5m, good possibility I don't make the cuttoff though
Pyraminx: Average - sub10 (I'll have to start practicing a lot more for this)
Magic: Single - sub1.68, Average - sub1.89 (just want to beat both official times)


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 2, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> My goals are similar to Blake's:
> 
> 2x2: Single - sub4.97 (want to be in top 1000), Average - sub7
> 3x3: Single - sub18, Average - sub20
> ...



I think you need to lower that 2x2 goal.
EDIT: There is now an 80% chance i cannot come.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 2, 2010)

Why can't you? And why should I lower the goal? I've got a handful of sub5 solves recently. If you are basing these times off my previous times, I'm not doing LBL anymore  I'm doing sort of OFOTA / Ortega. I pretty much skip the first step in ss/guimond, then separate the layers then PBL. I don't quite orient and separate the layers like in OFOTA because there are just as many algs for that as CLL. I'll do it ortega if one face is easier to make than a mixed face.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 2, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Why can't you? And why should I lower the goal? I've got a handful of sub5 solves recently. If you are basing these times off my previous times, I'm not doing LBL anymore  I'm doing sort of OFOTA / Ortega. I pretty much skip the first step in ss/guimond, then separate the layers then PBL. I don't quite do orient and separate the layers like in OFOTA because there are just as many algs for that as CLL.


\
Tennis sectionals on that day, the only hope for me is if my team gets a by in the first round. And you should lower your 2x2 goal because it's pretty easy to get sub 6 with just about anything, especially guimond.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 2, 2010)

I thought you meant lower my goal as in make it easier to achieve, hah! I'm using that sort of OFOTA method and I'm not consistently getting sub6 yet. My issue is recog in the bars for PBL, I fail horribly at it. I can't count how many times I think I have J/Y (top/bottom) and I really have double bars. Maybe I should make a video and have you tell me what else I do wrong (but I'm pretty sure recog to separate faces and PBL recog are what's screwing me).


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 3, 2010)

I just realized my chance of coming is now 33%. 
Honestly if i were you i would just stick with guimond, or if you feel like devoting some time to 2x2, CLL.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I sort of do guimond but I skip the first step. I just make a face of opp colors then OLL (with opp colors) separate (like in guimond) then PBL. I've thought about learning CLL, but I figured if I do that I might as well learn COLL and apply those algs to the 2x2. I definitely don't have the time before DeVry to learn CLL.

Do you know Guidmond and can you sub6 avg5 with it?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm quite often sub-4 with Guimond. David Woner uses it and is much, much faster than me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 3, 2010)

How do you recog so quick? Better yet: do you often see through the solve from inspection? If not, how many steps do you see from inspection?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 3, 2010)

It's pretty easy to see what your separation case is going to be during inspection. You should do this 99% of the time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 3, 2010)

Maybe I should go ahead and do full guimond then. I just make opposite color faces then separate and PBL. I just didn't feel like learning the 10ish (I'm not sure how many) algorithms after I realized "man I could just do this part myself"

Edit:

So after getting bored enough to look at what all my 2x2 OLL algs do, I've learned how to reecognize what pieces move where and see what separation case I get. I've also learned how to recognize PBL by two sides as well. I'm not sure why I haven't done this before but after some practice I'm hoping I can get pretty consistent sub6, not to mention I made another alg for the diagonal/bars separation case (so I don't have to do x2/z2 to perform the alg). I've got a month before DeVry, so we'll see.

Second Edit:

I decided to take a look at the 16 guimond algs I'd have to learn if I wanted to learn the method, and it seems like the logical thing to do is learn it. The move count is significantly smaller than my method (since I use the corner OLLs the lowest move count I have is 6, guimond's highest move count is 6 and lowest is 3 and a lot of guidmond algs are 3 moves). I'll probably be going to Guidmond but not sure how I'll do with recognition and only a month to learn but we'll see


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Maybe I should go ahead and do full guimond then. I just make opposite color faces then separate and PBL. I just didn't feel like learning the 10ish (I'm not sure how many) algorithms after I realized "man I could just do this part myself"
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Guimond algs are probably a better way to go than just doing OLL's. I've been thinking about learning guimond lately.


----------



## stevenarducci (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey everyone, I'm Steve and I'm new to competitions. I've never been before and I would really like to go to this comp. Can anyone tell me about pre-registering. Or should I just go and register there? Any help would be appreciated. Thnx.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 6, 2010)

stevenarducci said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Steve and I'm new to competitions. I've never been before and I would really like to go to this comp. Can anyone tell me about pre-registering. Or should I just go and register there? Any help would be appreciated. Thnx.


Go to the first page, it has a link to the website. On the website, there should be a link to registration, fill out the form, and you're done.


----------



## radmin (Sep 6, 2010)

stevenarducci said:


> Hey everyone, I'm Steve and I'm new to competitions. I've never been before and I would really like to go to this comp. Can anyone tell me about pre-registering. Or should I just go and register there? Any help would be appreciated. Thnx.



Just will out the form and you are good. You pay the $5 when you check in.
http://koii.cubingusa.com/devry2010/register.php Bring cash.

Pre-registering helps the organizers print out sheets before the event. You can always change this at the last minute and fill out a form by hand at the comp. So basically it's never too late to join an event.

On a side note, people trade and sell speedcubes at these events so you may want to bring some spending cash. Sometimes you can also find stickers and lube. It's an all day thing so bring lunch money too. This particular venue has a cafeteria. 

I think you'll like it!


----------



## stevenarducci (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot! I filled out the form, I'll be there. I can't wait. Thanks again!!


----------



## stevenarducci (Sep 7, 2010)

One last question, does anyone know what time the comp actually starts? I didn't see it anywhere....


----------



## skatemaster78 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going ro try to go to this comp, if so, it will be my first one.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 8, 2010)

stevenarducci said:


> One last question, does anyone know what time the comp actually starts? I didn't see it anywhere....


http://koii.cubingusa.com/devry2010/schedule.php


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

I was just about to point him to the schedule link as well.

Seth: Guimond algs are a better way to go than OLLs. On averave with Guimond (without taking probability into account) Guimond step 2 is 3.8ish moves (with 0 moves for step 0), with the shortest alg being 3 moves. With ortega / the pseudo method I used my shortest alg was 6 moves (the longest Guimond move) and I think the average was 7.8 moves or something. The method to use became quite clear.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I was just about to point him to the schedule link as well.
> 
> Seth: Guimond algs are a better way to go than OLLs. On averave with Guimond (without taking probability into account) Guimond step 2 is 3.8ish moves (with 0 moves for step 0), with the shortest alg being 3 moves. With ortega / the pseudo method I used my shortest alg was *6 moves* (the longest Guimond move) and I think the average was 7.8 moves or something. The method to use became quite clear.


Should have been 5. Glad you're learning guimond, i'm working my way into EG1 at the moment.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

What OLL is 5 moves? I just realized that looks confusing as if I'm saying the longest Guimond alg is 6 moves (which there are two of those). Guimond can definitely be pretty quick. Maybe I'll learn some SS tricks after I get sub6 with guimond.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> What OLL is 5 moves? I just realized that looks confusing as if I'm saying the longest Guimond alg is 6 moves (which there are two of those). Guimond can definitely be pretty quick. Maybe I'll learn some SS tricks after I get sub6 with guimond.



L2 U2 L U2 L2


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

Fair enough  I didn't know that one


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Fair enough  I didn't know that one


Its a No-Perm case.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 8, 2010)

It's the same thing as double antisune just 1/3 of the moves, and really fast. Although double antisune is pretty quick.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 9, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> It's the same thing as double antisune just 1/3 of the moves, and really fast. Although double antisune is pretty quick.


2-Gen <3


----------



## jlai241 (Sep 9, 2010)

radmin said:


> DeVry is giving each compeditor a cube bag. Like ghost hand. Probably a fee shirt too.



whoa... really?


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 9, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> After passing on the Ohio Open earlier this year I told myself I'd catch the next one that was nearby. I won't be shaking things up with my times or anything, but I would like to check out a competition.



I just found out yesterday that I will be able to make it. I have registered, so Devry 2010 will be my first comp. I don't really know many people who cube, so it'll be nice to meet people who share that interest. I also think it'll be fun to see some good solves in person.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2010)

I just realized that i will almost definitely not be going, the comp is actually on the _second_ day of sectionals, so unless we lose the first day (unlikely) then i can't go.
EDIT: Could someone please remove me from the registration list? I took all the events off of my registration but i am apparently still signed up. Thanks.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I just realized that i will almost definitely not be going, the comp is actually on the _second_ day of sectionals, so unless we lose the first day (unlikely) then i can't go.
> EDIT: Could someone please remove me from the registration list? I took all the events off of my registration but i am apparently still signed up. Thanks.


No Seth? Boo. Registration removed...


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 10, 2010)

No Shay Shay either .


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 10, 2010)

see what happens when you leave Columbus jim... everything goes to crap.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 10, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that i will almost definitely not be going, the comp is actually on the _second_ day of sectionals, so unless we lose the first day (unlikely) then i can't go.
> ...


Thanks, i know, i'll almost definitely be at dayton though. Unless my dad has to work that day.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 10, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that i will almost definitely not be going, the comp is actually on the _second_ day of sectionals, so unless we lose the first day (unlikely) then i can't go.
> ...



But Seth is just the imagination of KOII, and this is a KOII comp, so shouldn't he be able to be there? Unless this is an attempt by KOII to make people think Seth is real.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 12, 2010)

Well the good news about seth and shaden not going is I get bumped up two spots! Top ten for me almost guaranteed! Yay! If I do it right, I'll be 5th place  I highly doubt I'll catch up to Ethan though in just a month but hey, maybe I'll be Feliks and eat a bunch of chocolate before I compete 

I really wish you two guys could still make it though, you're a lot of fun


----------



## radmin (Sep 28, 2010)

*Fabulous Prizes*

The prizes are in!

First of all everybody wins! 
Every one gets a tee-shirt and a cube bag. (judges get a special shirt)

For the event winners we have Ghost Hand II cubes from Cube Depot.


Spoiler











They have been given a special DeVry logo sticker and also come with a bag.
Anyone wanting to trick out there own cube with a DeVry logo sticker can do so for free (while supplies last). It's a single sticker, not a set.


Spoiler











We also have an assortment of cubes from speedcubeshop.com.


Spoiler











Runners up will get a hug from Ohio Guy (while supplies last)!


----------



## radmin (Sep 28, 2010)

*For Sale: Lube*

Up for sale at the DeVry University open:
Injectable Silicone
I ordered a bunch of bottles and was very disappointed to find
a.) they are too small
b.) they are not clear

So I'll call them "sample droppers". They are 3cc's and cost $1.
I also have a few syringes left. 



Spoiler


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 28, 2010)

Awww, it looks like i will be missing one of the best competitions around here for quite some time, my only hope is that the tennis team i'm on loses in sectionals.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna give me a ride from Dayton?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

I could Chester, but I'll be getting there Friday evening. Let me talk to jms_gears and see if he'd be cool with you staying in his hotel room, or if you want to get a room on your own accord (I can't see why you would though, you're only an hour away).


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you leaving right after the competition (or at least on Saturday)? Where are you from by the way?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll be staying until Sunday morning-ish. It's my birthday Thursday so I don't want to be driving all weekend, so we got a room for two nights so I can take an easy weekend  I'm from Indianapolis, which is roughly 3 hours to Columbus.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2010)

So am I right in assuming you're going through Dayton on the way to Columbus and back?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

correct, which is why I can give you a ride so easily  So I talked to jms_gears and apparently he wants some alone time w/ his girl too lol, would you be able to get a room? I thnk it'd be silly to do that, so I might see if we can't get something worked out.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 28, 2010)

blah said:


> So am I right in assuming you're going through Dayton on the way to Columbus and back?


 Correct.

Id prefer you not to stay in my room. Its the only time me and my girlfriend have to ourselves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2010)

blah said:


> So am I right in assuming you're going through Dayton on the way to Columbus and back?


 
Dayton is definitely very nicely on the way. I'm so sorry we're not going or we would give you a ride for sure.

I'm really sad I won't be there! But I will try to have fun juggling anyway.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 28, 2010)

Chester, if we can figure out how to get you in a hotel room for Fri/Sat night, consider this done! I just don't know how that'll happen


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Would anyone be able to take him home, if we pick him up?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

I think you are forgetting that we're leaving Friday, JT


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2010)

I think can crash Mitchell's place for Fri/Sat. Lemme ask.

Now I just need to find someone who's going back on Saturday after the comp. I have a ton of work to do, can't afford to leave on Sunday.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I think you are forgetting that we're leaving Friday, JT


What time will you be in Dayton on Friday? I can skip some classes but I can't skip an appointment from 3:30 to 4:30


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll pick you up Friday at 430 Friday then Chester!


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2010)

Exchanging phone numbers would be good. I'm 937-219-7335.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 29, 2010)

blah said:


> Exchanging phone numbers would be good. I'm 937-219-7335.


 
Good idea


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Is this where I post the rejection hotline? Chester, do you receive texts? 317 395 3583.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Uh, highs in the lower 60s saturday, we should definitely have a mystery event OUTSIDE!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, its called come pick me up.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a ride to Columbus, I'll pick you up from there?  Or meet Chester in Dayton, although that'll be 4 in a backseat, we can make it work!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Get a ride to Columbus, I'll pick you up from there?  Or meet Chester in Dayton, although that'll be 4 in a backseat, we can make it work!


 
as long as he doesnt take his shoes off....


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Get a ride to Columbus, I'll pick you up from there?  Or meet Chester in Dayton, although that'll be 4 in a backseat, we can make it work!


 
ya cause columbus isn't on the way to dayton. and the mystery event was meant to be "pick dan up from pittsburgh"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

So do you never laugh because of your arrogance, or do you really not understand jokes?


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll actually be in Columbus that day for an OSU open house and a family reunion, but the latter makes me unable to attend. Darnit, I've never gotten to go to a competition yet. Maybe I'll make it to Dayton's then.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Unless you're old enough to drink (which I'm guessing you're not, since you're going to a college open house), you'll have a lot more fun at a comp than a family reunion, trust me! Where do you live at in OH?


----------



## NeedReality (Sep 30, 2010)

I live around the Akron area. I don't even know the part of the family that is throwing the reunion, so maybe I can convince my parents. What time does the competition start?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Now that's just being lazy!!! 10:00am is registration, you can view the schedule here.

Edit: Whoops, confused vb html tags with real html tags!


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> So do you never laugh because of your arrogance, or do you really not understand jokes?


 
BEEEKAWSU HE DANKOEN


----------



## tarpshack (Sep 30, 2010)

How many people are usually solving at one time? I'm hoping to catch another guy's and my first competition solves on camera, but I'm not sure what the chances are that we'll both be solving at the same time meaning there's no one to run the camera.


----------



## radmin (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Uh, highs in the lower 60s saturday, we should definitely have a mystery event OUTSIDE!



There are 11 events yet 12 prizes... Mysterious isn't it?


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> How many people are usually solving at one time? I'm hoping to catch another guy's and my first competition solves on camera, but I'm not sure what the chances are that we'll both be solving at the same time meaning there's no one to run the camera.


 
Wouldn't worry about it if I were you.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Tarpshack: People are quite friendly at these competitions, make a new friend to run a camera 

radmin: I was saying how I want it outside, not inside


----------



## radmin (Sep 30, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Tarpshack: People are quite friendly at these competitions, make a new friend to run a camera
> 
> radmin: I was saying how I want it outside, not inside


 
That is doable actually. We would lose the projector, screen and PA though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 30, 2010)

Unless we need that all that for a mystery event, I vote we do it outside  90+ is too hot in the summer, but high 50's/60's (forecast says upper 50's :/ a little chilly but it should be fine ), and it's obviously too cold in the winter.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 1, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Tarpshack: People are quite friendly at these competitions, make a new friend to run a camera



I hope to meet several new people. It's my main reason for going.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Oct 1, 2010)

can someone negoicate my mom into letting me go... she says i cant go because of my grades... i dont think 2 c's, 3 b's, and 2 a's is that bad...


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 1, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> can someone negoicate my mom into letting me go... she says i cant go because of my grades... i dont think 2 c's, 3 b's, and 2 a's is that bad...


 
That's not that bad.

On another note, does anyone have a black FII that they want to sell me indirectly through a friend? I have sectionals tomorrow for tennis (If tennis was conformist and did sectionals by size, we would be playing teams like Coulumbus South) but a friend of mine will be going to the comp, and i would really like to get ahold of an FII.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 2, 2010)

Who is your friend Seth? Will you be at Dayton? Tell your friend to talk to me near the end of the comp, if he hasn't gotten one yet, I'll see about letting mine go. I'll also talk to Chester, I know he's got at least one FII (he's got a bag full of cubes), so he might be a bit more willing to part ways with his than I am 

Tarpshack: Who are you? Are you by chance Nakai's friend? I'll be wearing a "Speedcuber F2L" shirt, won't be hard to miss, I'm a fat kid (hence the username ). If you ever need help with your camera let me, or my friend (also named James) know, both of our girlfriend's are our designated camera operators 

Cubemaster13: Really those grades aren't bad at all. You should try to bring those c's up though. How old are you? I'd talk to your mom but I'm not sure how much good that would do  My number is in this thread where Chester said we needed to exchange numbers, if you want her to talk to me. I'm 24 so technically I'm an adult, but well, yeah  Maybe make her a deal to have more than half a's and the rest b's if she lets you go to this comp? Don't forget dayton next month too! Do you spend more time on your cube time than school work? I have a feeling the reason you have C's are laziness, I had much the same problem in school. Just try to get those C's up, and if you've got all A's and B's, she really doesn't have any room to complain. Please note, I still think those two C's are acceptable.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 2, 2010)

cubemaster13 said:


> can someone negoicate my mom into letting me go... she says i cant go because of my grades... i dont think 2 c's, 3 b's, and 2 a's is that bad...


 
Was one of the C's in English?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 2, 2010)

Anything interesting happen yet?
I wish I could be there


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 2, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Who is your friend Seth? Will you be at Dayton? Tell your friend to talk to me near the end of the comp, if he hasn't gotten one yet, I'll see about letting mine go. I'll also talk to Chester, I know he's got at least one FII (he's got a bag full of cubes), so he might be a bit more willing to part ways with his than I am


His name is Alex Miller, he has really long hair. I'll text him and have him talk to you and chester then.
We lost in sectional final BTW.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Anything interesting happen yet?


 
This.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 2, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Tarpshack: Who are you? Are you by chance Nakai's friend? I'll be wearing a "Speedcuber F2L" shirt, won't be hard to miss, I'm a fat kid (hence the username ). If you ever need help with your camera let me, or my friend (also named James) know, both of our girlfriend's are our designated camera operators



Sorry... didn't get this before the comp. I don't know Nakai. I saw you and should have introduced myself, but you seemed pretty busy with judging. My brother and I were Ben and Dan English. We managed to juggle the camera ok. We did however end up in the same solve group. All of you judges were pretty understanding about letting us finish taping though.

I met some people there. Every one was really nice.

@cincyaviation, I actually talked with Alex Miller for a short bit. Nice guy. I couldn't believe he had been cubing for so long but had just now decided to come to his first comp. You should have dragged him to one earlier.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 2, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> @cincyaviation, I actually talked with Alex Miller for a short bit. Nice guy. I couldn't believe he had been cubing for so long but had just now decided to come to his first comp. You should have dragged him to one earlier.


 
I was going to text him to see how he liked it, but i fell asleep because i was tired .
Looks like we are getting more Cincinnati cubers, eventually we will have to have a meetup.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Seth: Yeah Alex was a pretty cool guy, he definitely should have told me he was your friend. He left pretty soon after the comp, but I'm sure it's for the reason you'll hear about later.

Ethan: I'm not sure what you would call interesting, but nothing record breaking or anything of the sort.

Ben: Man you should have told me! My girlfriend was just reading her Nicholas Sparks book the whole time, so she could have taken a break to hold a camera  I judged both of you quite a few times.

There were actually a pretty nice handful of people that I didn't yet know and were decently quick. Steven Fanducci (I'm not sure if that's how to spell his last name) was pretty quick. He's sub30ish in 3x3 but sub1:50 in 4x4, sub3 in 5x5. There were quite a few people with that sort of setup (not sub20 in 3x3 but fairly quick at the other events).

For those that are interested: I failed hard, really really hard. First round I missed the sub20 due to normal pressure (got a 15.72 single though, was happy with that). Second round I got a DNF (timer stopped at 0.25...that was lame), 44s (pop that I couldn't get the piece because of this dumb chair), 17, 18, 21. I should have done much better. I didn't meet any of my goals. I guess you could say I got close to my 2x2 goals, I averaged 7.93 (all ortega) and my goal was to average sub7. I think had there been a finals for 2x2 I might have made a sub7 average.

Mike Hughey would have been almost proud, I almost got a bld solve, was off by 2 edges and 2 corners. The two corners were placed correctly, just permuted incorrectly.

Did you guys know Chester really *does* like little girls?!


----------



## Carson (Oct 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Did you guys know Chester really *does* like little girls?!


WHOAAA!!! Not even touching that comment.


----------



## radmin (Oct 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> There were actually a pretty nice handful of people that I didn't yet know and were decently quick. Steven Fanducci (I'm not sure if that's how to spell his last name) was pretty quick. He's sub30ish in 3x3 but sub1:50 in 4x4, sub3 in 5x5. There were quite a few people with that sort of setup (not sub20 in 3x3 but fairly quick at the other events).


Steven Narducci-This was his first comp if I'm understanding correctly.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

He was a pretty cool guy, fairly quick too.

Bill, thank you for the competition, seriously, was a great time! Except for somehow getting 3rd in BLD and I didn't get a single successful solve  That only proves more people should compete in more events if they might have a chance! Confidence is the key!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Oct 3, 2010)

so...Chester won I'm guessing?
what was the average?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Oct 3, 2010)

lol, yea it was chester, mitchell, blake, nakai, me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Was that from the finals, James? Chester took all but one event (OH), I believe. Mitchell took 2nd in every event (he competed in) except where Chester got 2nd, Mitchell decided it was cool to be behind chester, so he went 3rd  

I know chester averaged sub14, but I'm not sure if it was sub13 or not. The first set of scrambles were apparently pretty Roux friendly (15/16/17 for jms_gears in the first couple solves, blocks were pre-made). The 4th solve of the first round was pretty CFOP friendly, but it seems like I was the only person who actually had a huge drop in time (so maybe it wasn't as friendly as it appeared).

Congrats to Mitchell, he sub18'd the first round. Jim Mertens had a very interesting first round. His first solve was 15.6x and it progressively got slower (to like 16.6). He still had 2nd place in the first round though, I believe.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2010)

omg! chester won a comp that I wasn't at. I totally should've been there though


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

So why didn't you come? It was only $5 for all events too!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 3, 2010)

did you have $80 for a bus ticket? I really didn't :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Was that one way or both ways? Pretty sure that's cheaper than gas if it's both ways


----------



## stevenarducci (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for the kind words guys. This was my first comp and I'm totally psyched that I got 2nd place in 5x5. It made the whole trip worth it. As far as my averages went, I'm really happy with my times. My 3x3 average at home is usually 21ish and I had a 20.xx in the finals, so that is pretty awesome. I ended up with a 1:36.xx average on 4x4 which is a new record for me. And I got a new record 5x5 average also - 2:44.xx. anyway, thanks to everyone there for making this happen, it was awesome and I can't wait till next time.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow Steve, you joined this forum a year ago and only 4 posts? That's nuts! Was this your first competition? If yes, why haven't you gone to others? Ohio Open was last June (5th I believe), and Lexington (June 26th), and also Nats


----------



## stevenarducci (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been lingering around this forum for a while now, I didn't feel like I had much to contribute till now. I plan on going to more competitions now that I've had a taste of how awesome it is. It's kinda hard for me to go to events though cuz of my job. But hopefully I'll see you again soon. Thanks again man for the compliments at the comp. Stay cool bro.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 3, 2010)

Where do you work? Competitions can definitely be a blast, it's usually a lot more fun if you try to mingle around and meet some kids (well...other nerds!). The first comp I went to, I didn't really know anybody. I opened up a bit at Lexington and made some friends, definitely made a few more here, and it's such a blast man. It's always fun when you car pool too, man conversations just go south so quick! Hopefully I'll see you at Dayton, I might break out my ES 4x4 and see if I can't try to catch you  I care so much more about that sub20 3x3 though, especially since I blew it!

Oh, and learn bld. I got 3rd place for DNFing all 3!!! Definitely can't hurt to make it more interesting, eh?

Edit: No 4x4 speedsolve at Dayton, or 3x3. 3 rounds of 2x2 though, so practice up! I think I'll go for Guimond again (I was learning it but stopped because I wanted sub20 3x3 more haha)


----------



## stevenarducci (Oct 3, 2010)

I work at a street light making factory called King Luminaire. I run the electrical department. That's why it's so hard for me to get time off. I'm like the main dude there. It just depends on the time of month. I would love to go to Dayton but I doubt I'll be able to go. But maybe...

Next time if I recognize anyone I'll be more open with people. Everyone seemed real cool as far as I'm concerned.

I know what you mean about sub 20 man. I've been chasing it for a while now. I was progressing really fast for a while, then it's like I hit a brick wall with the low 20's. I've only averaged sub 20 like 10 times ever. I can't begin to tell you how many times I've averaged 20.xx though.....errrrrr.

BTW, I can bld solve. I average around 4 - 5 minutes using old Pochman. I just didn't do it at this comp cuz I didn't think I would be able to concentrate since it was my first comp and all. Hopefully next time. Chester's first solve was freakin unreal....


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Where do you work? Competitions can definitely be a blast, it's usually a lot more fun if you try to mingle around and meet some kids (well...other nerds!). The first comp I went to, I didn't really know anybody. I opened up a bit at Lexington and made some friends, definitely made a few more here, and it's such a blast man. It's always fun when you car pool too, man conversations just go south so quick! Hopefully I'll see you at Dayton, I might break out my ES 4x4 and see if I can't try to catch you  I care so much more about that sub20 3x3 though, especially since I blew it!
> 
> Oh, and learn bld. I got 3rd place for DNFing all 3!!! Definitely can't hurt to make it more interesting, eh?
> 
> Edit: No 4x4 speedsolve at Dayton, or 3x3. 3 rounds of 2x2 though, so practice up! I think I'll go for Guimond again (I was learning it but stopped because I wanted sub20 3x3 more haha)


 
Just saying, I'll be practicing 2x2 as well, speed up those fingers.


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ben: Man you should have told me! My girlfriend was just reading her Nicholas Sparks book the whole time, so she could have taken a break to hold a camera  I judged both of you quite a few times.



I know. I should have. Every one I did talk to was really nice. It was a little intimidating to be around so many people who are so much faster than me, and it was a little embarrassing when I was asked what I usually average. Even so, I was pleased with my 3x3 times. They were right on the mid to lower end of my current at home times. So that was good. I was worried I might choke big time.

Speaking of choking... I'm not good on 2x2 anyway, but I have not posted an average that slow since June when I first started. But I'm glad 2x2 was first. I got all the nerves and mistakes out of the way so I could get a good-for-me average on 3x3 (44.55 s). I'm pretty sure you were judging me when I got my 2x2 DNF. 

Anyway, it was a lot of fun. We had to leave early, but I hope to attend another comp soon. Hopefully I'll meet some more people next time too.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

Steve: I took 3rd in BLD, and I didn't have a single sucess lol, bet you're kickin' yourself now for not taking advantage of that eh? Haha. I use Old Pochmann as well, and I'm hoping I can get a least one bld success at Dayton. Definitely stay updated on when competitions are, I can see you getting some nice singles in all your events. As for your 20.xx solves, I recommend slowing down your F2L just a hair so you can look ahead better, it should put you over that 20s barrier. I'm still working on the sub20 barrier but I rarely went over 20 all week when practicing, but I just blew it at the competition :/. As for your job, it kind of sucks that you're the main guy there, I can definitely see why that would make it hard to get time off.

Seth: I think that Chester and I agreed that if people have a sub5 in competition, they have to solve while wearing mittens  I'll try to learn Guimond algs again, I was just too focused on 3x3 this time. Although I'll still be pretty focused on 3x3, I want that sub20 official!

Ben: Try not to be intimidated, honestly. Everybody was at that range at a point in time, and this is by far one of the friendliest communities about how to get better at the given "sport" that I've ever seen. I'm not sure if you're into online video games, but they are the worst at sharing information, so this community came as a big shock to me about how open everything is. Were you the one in the striped shirt? I think I remember the 2x2 DNF, it wasn't that big of a deal, you just recognized wrong (I do that ALL the time at home, but at competitions I somehow get lucky lol). There is a competition in Dayton, Nov 6th, so practice up!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 4, 2010)

If someone brings the mittens, i'll wear them for one solve.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

Guess I'll have to find a set of mittens  Maybe I can get my girlfriend to bring her carebear ones


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Guess I'll have to find a set of mittens  Maybe I can get my girlfriend to bring her carebear ones


 
This could get ugly, any idea why the results aren't up yet? It just seems like they usually are by now.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

I could send Jim an email if you'd like. I wish the results could get DNF'd  I really don't want to see how I failed at 3x3 :/ Also, did you talk to Alex today?


----------



## JBCM627 (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I could send Jim an email if you'd like. I wish the results could get DNF'd  I really don't want to see how I failed at 3x3 :/ Also, did you talk to Alex today?


I'm getting around to it. I haven't yet, since I was fairly busy yesterday. Things should hopefully be up this evening...


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 4, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ben: Try not to be intimidated, honestly. Everybody was at that range at a point in time, and this is by far one of the friendliest communities about how to get better at the given "sport" that I've ever seen. I'm not sure if you're into online video games, but they are the worst at sharing information, so this community came as a big shock to me about how open everything is. Were you the one in the striped shirt? I think I remember the 2x2 DNF, it wasn't that big of a deal, you just recognized wrong (I do that ALL the time at home, but at competitions I somehow get lucky lol). There is a competition in Dayton, Nov 6th, so practice up!!!



I can't make it to Dayton. I really wanted to because it sounds like there is going to be even more people, but I have something that weekend that is going to keep me in Cincinnati.

Yes, I was the guy in the striped shirt. The problem was I learned Ortega about a month beforehand. I know I had put a lot of my effort into 3x3, but I thought I had put enough practice into 2x2 - apparently not. The right algs were just not there when I needed them.

I do enjoy that the cubing community seems so accepting of all people at all skill levels, but that doesn't stop me from wishing I was much, much faster.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 4, 2010)

Seth Hovland (cincyaviation) is wanting to have a meetup in Cincinatti sometime, you should go to that if one ever happens  It's a shame that you can't make it to Dayton, but from the talks of it Mitchell Romito (he was the one scrambling most of the time) is going to have one at OSU in January.

Are you doing Fridrich/CFOP for 3x3? If so, you can take a big jump from 40ish range to mid 20s if you get the F2L cases into muscle memory. The easiest way to achieve that is look at a case, close your eyes, solve it (don't do any rotations or face moves before you start). That will really help you in getting a nice look ahead.

For 2x2, there are only 5 PBL algs to learn (if you know the standard 3x3 PLLs). If you know J/T/A, and Y, you only need to learn 4 more algs (I believe). Just practice them until you get them. I recommend Andy Klise's website (http://www.kungfoomanchu) for easily printable algorithm sheets that you can print out, fold up and take with you.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Seth Hovland (cincyaviation) is wanting to have a meetup in *Cincinatti* sometime, you should go to that if one ever happens  It's a shame that you can't make it to Dayton, but from the talks of it Mitchell Romito (he was the one scrambling most of the time) is going to have one at OSU in January.


Must you insist on giving me a heart attack every time you mention the Home of the Reds?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Must you insist on giving me a heart attack every time you mention the Home of the Reds?


 
I'm confused :/


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm confused :/


 
You spelled Cincinnati wrong.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh, two n's, I missed that. I thought I compared the two correctly lol, whoops!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh, two n's, I missed that. I thought I compared the two correctly lol, whoops!


And one "T"


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol I feel like an idiot


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Are you doing Fridrich/CFOP for 3x3? If so, you can take a big jump from 40ish range to mid 20s if you get the F2L cases into muscle memory. The easiest way to achieve that is look at a case, close your eyes, solve it (don't do any rotations or face moves before you start). That will really help you in getting a nice look ahead.


 
I'm disappointed I'll be missing Dayton too. I'll keep my eyes open for an OSU comp in January though. A Cincinnati meetup would be cool too.

I do use CFOP. There are a lot of areas of improvement for me yet. I'm still using a 4-look LL for example, but I will have to give that practice method a try.


----------



## ozricus (Oct 5, 2010)

*DeVry 2010 Results*

Anyone know why the results are not showing yet?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DeVryOpen2010


----------



## Shortey (Oct 5, 2010)

ozricus said:


> Anyone know why the results are not showing yet?
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DeVryOpen2010


 
Ron's probably busy.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 5, 2010)

ozricus said:


> Anyone know why the results are not showing yet?
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DeVryOpen2010


 
Results from everything this weekend will be posted within about 3-4 hours.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Ben: 4LLL can still be really fast as can LBL with 4LLL. Erik posted a video some time ago of a sub20 average with LBL and 4LLL  Everybody's big obstacle to overcome is look ahead, so find ways you can improve that. Turn speed doesn't really matter until you get into the 15ish area, unless you really do only do one turn per second, then it will matter 

Tim: Yay! I'm wanting to see the rest of the results


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, results are up now.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to say i'm both scared by the decreasing skill level in KOII's 2x2 results, and also by the fact of how good i could have done if i had been there.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey, my 2x2 times dropped by over 50%! There were a good handful of people that this was their first competition. For Chester, Jim, and Mitchell, I know none of them practiced any cubes since Nats (but I swear Mithcell had to have practiced 3x3, he sub18'd at DeVry but sup20'd at Nats )

Tim: Is there a separate script to update everybody's times on the top of their profile pages? It shows my 15.72 single at DeVry but not where all my best times for each puzzle up at the top.

Edit: Maybe it just took some time, I hit refresh and there it was


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hey, my 2x2 times dropped by over 50%! There were a good handful of people that this was their first competition.


 
I don't think 6.xx should ever win 2x2 anywhere though. (No offense meant to Blake on that one)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 5, 2010)

I guess that's actually a pretty valid point. I'm going to practice up on guimond before Dayton, maybe I'll bust into the 5s range. I know it's possible to sub5 with ortega, but that might be difficult for me lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 5, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I guess that's actually a pretty valid point. I'm going to practice up on guimond before Dayton, maybe I'll bust into the 5s range. I know it's possible to sub5 with ortega, but that might be difficult for me lol.


Sub 5 with guimond is easy, if only i knew all the cases.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Tim: Is there a separate script to update everybody's times on the top of their profile pages? It shows my 15.72 single at DeVry but not where all my best times for each puzzle up at the top.
> 
> Edit: Maybe it just took some time, I hit refresh and there it was


 
Yeah there is. I didn't bother to run it until I had finished the other two competitions I was posting. Should be right now.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 6, 2010)

I find it funny that my 3x3 average first round was my second best all time including at home even though i hadn't practiced all summer.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 6, 2010)

Zach: Wow, I had no idea you hadn't practiced all summer, lucky you  You even got a nice single on there!

Tim: makes sense that you didn't run it until you got done posting all the results, less work for you that way  Is there any reason why all of the data for each person's best times isn't automatically fetched from the db?


----------



## zster007 (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't know what it was I just never really felt like practicing. I was planning on finally learning full pll but I still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 6, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Zach: Wow, I had no idea you hadn't practiced all summer, lucky you  You even got a nice single on there!
> 
> Tim: makes sense that you didn't run it until you got done posting all the results, less work for you that way  Is there any reason why all of the data for each person's best times isn't automatically fetched from the db?


 
The way it works is that there's a script that collects all of the rankings and puts them into a table in the database for easy access. It's somewhat time-intensive to calculate a person's rankings--doing that each time you open a page would be pretty wasteful.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 6, 2010)

I forgot about the ranking part. I was thinking only about the actual times, that makes sense now


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 6, 2010)

zster007 said:


> I don't know what it was I just never really felt like practicing. I was planning on finally learning full pll but I still haven't gotten around to it.


 
I told myself I wouldn't attempt full PLL until after the comp. I was worried I'd mess up anything new on 3x3. It actually happened with Ortega on my 2x2. I wanted to be ridiculously solid and stable on whatever I was doing with 3x3 at DeVry. So instead of stop trying to learn new things 2 weeks ahead of time like most of the suggestions I've seen. I pretty much stopped trying to learn anything new months ahead of time, but now I'm looking at full PLL again.


----------

